# Wood source for joiners mallet



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been wanting to make a joiners mallet but have had no luck finding a suitable piece of wood for the head.

Yesterday, i found that Woodcraft sells turning blanks that are 6"x6"x4", with the grain parallel to two of the opposite sides.

Cut one in half and you have two 6"x4"x3" blocks, which is exactly the size suggested by Paul. Sellers for a mallet head.

The blanks are about $17 and up, depending on species.

(Note: I have no affiliation with Woodcraft.)


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

What wood? Beech? Hard maple?
Bill


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I made mine with a handle made of Elm and a head made of Osage Orange (aka Bodarc)


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I made mine with a handle made of Elm and a head made of Osage Orange (aka Bodarc)


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

go out in the woods and find you a chunk of oak or elm, it's much cheaper! or what I do sometimes is go to one of the local sawmills and ask them for a few cutoffs that are just going to be thrown in the chipper, never been turned down but i'm not sure if that's an option for you.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

Brent-
Your profile names Texas as your location. Mesquite is a local wood for much of that state. Maybe you could find some local Osage range depending on what part of the large state you call home. cdaniels suggests going out in the woods and finding a chunk…that is always a good choice. Check out firewood stacks. When you are out and about listen for the sound of chainsaws. Follow the sound to the people who are cutting down the tree.
When I've done that and expressed interest I've always been offered more wood than I wanted. Lots of suitable woods available for mallets are out there for the asking.
chuck


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks. I don't have much access to woods or sawmills in my part of Texas. The turning blanks are available in many wood species, in case someone wants to try something not locally grown.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you are having problems sourcing wood, check out this thread for an alternative way to make one that you might like:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/81033 (Milk Jug Joiners mallet)

Cheers,
Brad


----------

